# XOrg: Auflösung ohne Neustart ändern [gelöst]

## olli.bo

Hallo

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Auflösung ohne Neustart des X-Servers und umkonfigurieren der xorg.conf zu ändern?

Ich benutze nämlich auf meinem Notebook eine Auflösung von 1400x1050 und unser Beamer schafft maximal 1024x768. Es ist sehr umständlich für Präsentationen dauernd den X-Server neuzustarten, damit der Beamer funktioniert...

Gruß

OlliLast edited by olli.bo on Wed Mar 23, 2005 7:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## himpierre

Hola.

Schonmal versucht STRG+ALT+"+" oder "-" zu drücken?

ciao

t.

----------

## Anarcho

Je nachdem welchen Desktop du verwendest, kannst du das auch in den Settings dort erledigen.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

'/usr/X11R6/bin/xrandr' sollte für dich das richtige sein. Damit kannst Du die Auflösung ändern ohne den X-Server neuzustarten.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## olli.bo

> Schonmal versucht STRG+ALT+"+" oder "-" zu drücken? 

Funktioniert das mit xorg überhaupt? Bei mir zeigt das keine Wirkung obwohl ich die Modes endsprechend gesetzt hab.

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Beamer"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection]
```

> Je nachdem welchen Desktop du verwendest, kannst du das auch in den Settings dort erledigen.

Ich benutze KDE. Wenn ich das über Anzeige einrichten probiere bekomme ich bei Größe und Orientierung die Meldung, dass das nur unter XFree 4.3 oder höher funktioniert. Ich hab allerdings xorg.

> '/usr/X11R6/bin/xrandr' sollte für dich das richtige sein. 

> Damit kannst Du die Auflösung ändern ohne den X-Server neuzustarten. 

Hmm... hab mit das mal angeschaut. Ist der Syntax so z.B. richtig?

```

[root@think-gabosh] /etc/X11 > xrandr -s 1024x768

Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".

```

Anscheinend kommt xorg damit nicht so recht klar, oder liegt das evtl. an den ATI-Treibern?

----------

## c07

 *olli.bo wrote:*   

> Bei mir zeigt das keine Wirkung obwohl ich die Modes endsprechend gesetzt hab.

 

Da brauchst du schon mehrere zur Auswahl, damit das was bewirkt.

Wegen RANDR würd ich mal im Log schauen. Bei mir wird es standardmäßig angeschaltet, ohne dass ich dafür irgendwas machen hätt müssen.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *olli.bo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> > '/usr/X11R6/bin/xrandr' sollte für dich das richtige sein. 
> 
> > Damit kannst Du die Auflösung ändern ohne den X-Server neuzustarten. 
> ...

 

Habs mal kurz getestet. Bei mir läufts so:

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xrandr -display 0:0 -s 1280x1024
```

Da Du aber ATI-Treiber benutzt, musst Du in der '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' noch

```

SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

      #Option "xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection
```

anpassen.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## olli.bo

Hallo

Hab das jetzt genau wie du, /dev/blackhawk, es gesagt hast angepasst. Funktioniert allerdings auch jetzt noch nicht:

```

[root@think-gabosh] /home/olli > xrandr -s 1280x1024

Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".

[root@think-gabosh] /home/olli > xrandr -display 0:0 -s 1280x1024

Can't open display 0:0

```

Ist egal, ob ich das als User oder als Root ausführe... 

Hat noch jemand ne Idee?

Hier meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

    Group 100   

    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/truetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier      "touchpad"

         Driver          "synaptics"

         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

         Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

         Option          "LeftEdge"              "1900"

         Option          "RightEdge"             "5400"

         Option          "TopEdge"               "1900"

         Option          "BottomEdge"            "4000"

         Option          "FingerLow"             "25"

         Option          "FingerHigh"            "30"

         Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180"

         Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220"

         Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

         Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.08"

         Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

         Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0018"

         Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

         Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-50

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "off"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "off"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "2"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "no"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"   

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "VGA"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Beamer"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## z4Rilla

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Schonmal versucht STRG+ALT+"+" oder "-" zu drücken?

 

wieder was gelernt  :Very Happy: 

wie einfach es manchmal sein kann...

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

@olli.bo: Du musst es als normaler User ausführen!

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Giuly

 *olli.bo wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Hab das jetzt genau wie du, /dev/blackhawk, es gesagt hast angepasst. Funktioniert allerdings auch jetzt noch nicht:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und das geht jetzt nicht mit STRG + ALT + (+) oder STRG + ALT + (-)?

----------

## olli.bo

Strg + Alt + + oder - zeigt überhaupt keine Reaktion.

@ /dev/blackhawk

Ich habe den Befehl als User und als root probiert... Jeweils das gleiche Resultat...

Schönen Gruß

(Der verzweifelte) Olli

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *olli.bo wrote:*   

> Strg + Alt + + oder - zeigt überhaupt keine Reaktion.
> 
> 

 

1. das + ist vom Num Pad, das - auch von Numpad, also Strg + Alt + Num_Pad_+

2. Du musst in deiner xorg.conf mehrere Modes haben. Die kannst du dir für die verschiedene Auflösungen mit gtf breite höhe Hz

----------

## olli.bo

OK... 

Das + vom Num Pad funktioniert... 

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, wenn man ein Notebook verwendet... ;)

Gut, also ich kann die Auflösung jetzt umstellen, allerdings behalte ich immer eine virtuelle Auflösung von 1400x1050. Das bringt mir natürlich rein gar nichts, wenn ich das so auf dem Beamer habe, denn in Präsentationen rumscrollen ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll ;)

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wie ich nun diese virtuelle Auflösung abschalten kann und wirklich eine Auflösung von 1024x768 bekomme?

Danke 

Olli

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Falls du kde benutz, kannst du auch unter KDE mit dem mitgeliferten Programm die Auflösung ändern, ähnöich wie unter unter wind00f.

Du findest das prgram unter K-menue/System/Bildschirmgröße & -ausrichtung ändern das zugehörige programm heißt krandrtray.

----------

## olli.bo

Danke  Linux-Spielkind... das wars... 

Nun hab ich endlich das was ich wollte... 

Klasse Sache und Danke euch allen...

----------

